# some of my turtles



## evin (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great looking turts and great pics evin


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 18, 2008)

They look great. I love the third picture, it's colors are really pretty 

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pictures of all your turtles.  I did notice though that the picture of 3 box turtles, the first and the third look like Gulf Coast box turtles to me and not Easterns.

Danny


----------



## Iluvemturts (Aug 18, 2008)

Great turtles..I love the first one. He looks like a smiling stinky pot ...lol very cute!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pictures, very nice turtle collection.


----------



## evin (Aug 19, 2008)

so you think they are gulf coast, the bigger one could be but the lady i got the smaller one from said she does not own any gulf coasts and i got them from her breeding group but it could be too, maybe i can take some better pics and you can let me know


----------



## evin (Aug 19, 2008)

maybe this weekend ill take some better updated pics of ALL of my turtles and tortoises


----------



## evin (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you all for the great replies


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 19, 2008)

Head and plastron shots would be great. 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice pics Evin

What a nice turtles/tortoises family you have


----------



## evin (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you, and im going to try to get pics of the two boxies this weekend so i can get a proper id on them


----------



## DAC8671 (Aug 22, 2008)

I LOVE the face on the first pic


----------



## evin (Aug 22, 2008)

he always likes to ham it up for photos


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pictures Evin. Is the first one a Stinkpot? I love that little guy.....what a face.


----------



## evin (Aug 23, 2008)

yea hes a fiesty little bugger too, hes nipped me a few times. im going to upgrade him to a bigger nicer tank next week.


----------

